# dehydrating fresh corn



## BrightBay (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you have to blanch fresh corn before dehydrating? Any other tips? I've never preserved it this way before. What's the difference in taste of fresh/frozen and fresh/dehydrated corn?

Thank you!


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

oh I want to know the answer to this one too. I want to do a bunch of different things in the dehydrator this year.


----------



## BrightBay (Aug 6, 2008)

What I'm finding online is the majority say yes, you need to blanch the ears for 4 minutes before taking off the cob and dehydrating. But, there are those who say they just cut it off and dehydrate. I try to eat raw as much as I can, and just cutting off and dehydrating would make a nice raw snack as long as I keep the temperature low. I'm just not sure if I should do a few bushel that way. 

I'd really love to know what others here have done though.


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I still am waching this post for a few replies.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I tried it for the first time this year. Blanched mine. It seems to take forever to dry, but it is very humid here. I can fit about 20 ears of corn in a quart jar.


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

Randy Rooster said:


> I tried it for the first time this year. Blanched mine. It seems to take forever to dry, but it is very humid here. I can fit about 20 ears of corn in a quart jar.


Did you spread it out on your dehydrator sheets? when you cut it off did most of the "MILK" run out?


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I spread it out on the silicone trays I have for my dehydrator - no there was no corn milk running out of my corn- it wasnt that juicy.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Is there a particular benefit to dehydrating the corn? I'm just curious, since we just field-dry ours . . . .


----------

